# .22 cal in a case



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi, i'm new to this forum, I have been reading your topics and wanted to ad one for me. I was wondering if any one made a .22 rifle in a fomed breafcase case that you have to put to gather? Ive been looking but I haven't seen any thing like that. Becouse I live in Iceland and we have so strong gun regilasions I can only have an .22 for the first year.

Well thanks alot 
Atli
Iceland 
:beer:

"the king of the swing"


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Henry makes a .22lr that breaks down nicely. I believe that they call it the survivor or backpacker. It doesnt come with a briefcase, but this rifles barrel will fit into the stock as well as two magazines. I guess you could buy a case for it.


----------



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

Okey we are getting closer. this is a nice one but it only weighs about 2,5 lbs, i'm thinking more around 6 lbs. Do you know about some other types?

Thanks

Atli S
iceland

"the king of the swing"


----------



## david_r (Jan 5, 2006)

Atli,
Look at the Browning SA 22 but be sitting down when you ask for a price. There is also the Marlin Papoose which is much more reasonably priced. Both of these are much higher quality than the AR-7.
If you like the Browning, the chinese made a copy of it. We can no longer get them in the USA (trade rules) but you may be able to. It was called the Interarms or Norinco ATD-22.

You may also be able to find a Butler Creek Packer stock for a Ruger 10/22. It looks like it's discontinued. Too bad as it is a pretty neat idea in combination with the most popular 22 made.


----------



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you very much, that is just what I was looking for 

Atli S 
iceland

"the king of the swing"


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Take a look at the Taurus model 63 which is a auto.
http://www.taurususa.com/products/produ ... gory=Rifle

And the Marlin 39A that is a lever action. Both these guns break down for transportation.
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/ ... en39A.aspx


----------



## dustdevil (Jan 19, 2006)

Dam that marlin just dose it for me, now I have made up my mind. 8) 
Thanks very much for all you help.

Atli S
Iceland

"the king of the swing"


----------



## david_r (Jan 5, 2006)

Gohon,
Where does that Marlin break down?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

david_r said:


> Gohon,
> Where does that Marlin break down?


If you look at the action you can see a large thumb screw on the right side that is about the size of a dime. Unscrew that and it comes apart at the action. Assemble or disassemble in about 5 seconds. The Taurus works the same way but the thumb screw (bolt) is at the rear of the receiver.

Below is a picture of the one I have which is actually the model 39TDS. The difference from the 39A is the stock is one inch shorter and the barrel is 16 inches. Really makes a compact travel set up. The scope is a 4X30 made by Target Sports and is only 7.5 inches long. Really compliments the little gun. I don't think the 39TDS is manufactured anymore but a used one could probable be found.


----------

